# high disability rating



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

A friend of mine was just awarded a disability rating of 70% and took the latest CS Test. I thought I had heard somewhere that a rating over ?% made you ineligble to be hired. Is there any truth to this and what's the percentage?


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

That's VA Disability......anyone?..........anyone?..............Bueller


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

G.L. c. 31, § 61A, directs the state Human Resources Division to establish mandatory health and physical fitness standards applicable to all candidates seeking to be hired as municipal police officers and firefighters. St. 1987, c. 697, § 10. The HRD _Medical Standards for Municipal Police Officers _enumerate the medical conditions that may (or normally will) disqualify a conditional appointee from serving as a police officer. These are specific standards and not based on any percentage of disability. 

Here is a link to the medical standards guide: 

http://www.mass.gov/perac/training/hrdpoliceofficers.pdf

Note: HRD is about to update the medical standards guide. I have a draft copy but I can't disseminate it yet.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks for the reply. Despite the high rating, I don't really think she'll have a problem getting hired on now.


----------

